#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-30
<Ekushey> hello 23LAASMPS
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-05
<codeur> Ekushey, ফেসবুক তো বন্ধ হয় নাই। খবরটা মনে হয় ভুয়া ছিলো
#ubuntu-bd 2016-01-10
<mjonyh> hello
<mjonyh> screen
<mjonyh> d
<mjonyh> 0
<mjonyh> exit
<mjonyh> 
<mjonyh> 
<mjonyh> 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-02
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> thank you zaki vai
<zaki> how are u RemonShai
<RemonShai> I'm fine :) what about you ?
<zaki> me oky. :) 
<zaki> wb pavlushka :) 
<zaki> nice to see you
<pavlushka> zaki: thank you :)
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: Happy new year :)
<pavlushka> zaki: where went RemonShai?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: Happy New Year
<u-la-la> pavlushka: *blink*
<zaki> you came , remon gone :D
<pavlushka> zaki: heh
<pavlushka> zaki: So how are you?
<zaki> i'm oky. you?
<zaki> playing LIberators with kilos :|
<zaki> and his son and others.
<pavlushka> cool :)
<zaki> :3
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<pavlushka> wb RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> I'm worried :'( I can't concentration with my study. I don't understand, why...?
<zaki> kilos nick is gunny :D 
<zaki> level 44
<pavlushka> RemonShai, take it easy, chill out, any exam ahead?
<pavlushka> zaki: wow
<RemonShai> no.... pavlushka
<zaki> RemonShai: eat lemon water , that will help u out from this situation 
<zaki> with salt
<RemonShai> ok , I do.
<zaki> really? :P
<zaki> pavlushka: you using parabola? 
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like yes
<pavlushka> RemonShai: take a break from your study and eat healthy
<zaki> regular user of parabola? :D
<pavlushka> RemonShai: if you are already exhausted from the days work, then you cant concentrate much now and its normal, your head needs unwinding.
<zaki> RemonShai: new season of BBC sharlock holmes released yesterday
<zaki> you can watch that :P 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and as you have vision problems, may be you need to calibrate your specs, go see an eye doctor.
<zaki> and i need some tuhin
<pavlushka> zaki: in what respect?
 * pavlushka is curious
<Kilos> hi zaki
<zaki> wb Kilos
<pavlushka> yes, hi zaki :)
<zaki> to talk about polytics
<pavlushka> hahaha
<Kilos> very tiring that game with the full screen having to switch off before you can come here
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> Happy new year Dear Kilos 
<Kilos> and a wonderful year to you pavlushka and zaki 
<Kilos> hack that stupid game so i can have more supplies
<zaki> remon got nervous with many suggestions. witch one to take. he should vote 
<zaki> Kilos: i have 77 k supplies. and i can't spend them. 
<zaki> nhappy 
<zaki> thats not me ^
<zaki> Happy new year Kilos and pavlushka
<pavlushka> Happy New Year zaki :)
<zaki> hi RemonShai
<zaki> your cloak not working 
<pavlushka> zaki: can you host u-la-la ?
<zaki> where?
<pavlushka> zaki: that you have to figure out.
<Kilos> happy new year RemonShai 
<pavlushka> zaki: no pressure :)
<RemonShai> zaki,my network up & down :(
<Kilos> :(
<Kilos> mine bad too
<pavlushka> wbb
<RemonShai> 7 #HappyNewYear2017 0 Kilos
<RemonShai>  #HappyNewYear2017 everyone
<zaki> pavlushka: I/we dont have linux server running. 
<zaki> once you ask me about that somedays ago. 
<zaki> we just use bandwidth controler here like cisco and mikrotik. 
<zaki> and for ftp use windows server , i dont have any control over there. 
<zaki> but soon i will. 
<zaki> waiting for that
<Kilos> i go have an afternoon sleep guys
<Kilos> be good
<zaki> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> back
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: you said you gained permission to install linux server over there, but it appears that you dont installed it yet :)
<zaki> i installed one but the are not running it yet 
<zaki> due to pci nic card shortage.
<zaki> :3
<zaki> pcie*
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> they are very complicated
<pavlushka> I can guess :)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> good night pavlushka
<pavlushka> good night zaki :)
<Alam> whois MSAR
<Alam> whois Saiful
<Alam> whois Alam
<pavlushka> Alam: do /whois
<Alam> sorry
<pavlushka> Alam: Hi how are you?
<Alam> bro how are you?
<Alam> i'm fine
<pavlushka> Alam: I am happier to see you here :)
<Alam> thanks
<Alam> i want to add more space to my ubuntu main drive
<Alam> i meen root drive
<pavlushka> Alam: use gparted
<Alam> but my root partition is logical
<pavlushka> Alam: first make ready the amount of partitions as unallocated from the adjacent drives
<Alam> and i want to add primary partition to logical partition
<pavlushka> Alam: logical partition is not a problem
<Alam> ok i try
<pavlushka> Alam: wait
<pavlushka> Alam: can you tell us the sda number of the primary partition?
<Alam> sda1 & root is sda7
<pavlushka> what is sda5 & sda6?
<Alam> sda 5 is my personal drive & sda6 is media
<Alam> https://nimbus.everhelper.me/client/notes/share/707793/4ts42soo0utd76ora3wx
<Alam> see 
<Alam> http://nimb.ws/Lgq20k same pic
<pavlushka> Alam: you can copy paste the sda7 to the unallocated one and 
<Alam> how?
<pavlushka> Alam: and then do a "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda*" here * is the partition number of the new partition.
<pavlushka> Alam: on gparted, you can right click and copy the partition and paste it on the unallocated section.
<Alam> but copy section is disabled
<Alam> of root
<pavlushka> Alam: the copy/paste option will turn active if you unmount the partition.
<pavlushka> Alam: but for root, its not possible.
<pavlushka> Alam: let me think.
<Alam> ok i'll back
<pavlushka> Alam: it is possible to manipulate if you switch to windows and then using easeUS partition manager to copy paste the linux-root partition to the unallocated area.
<zaki> hi u-la-la
<pavlushka> u-la-la: hi
<u-la-la> wotcher
<pavlushka> zaki: :p
<zaki> :3
<zaki> wb Saiful
<zaki> nice to see u here
<Saiful> my problem is fixed.....
<Saiful> i'm happy
<Saiful> tomorrow is my exam, so bye now.......
<Saiful> thanks to pavel bro......
<pavlushka> Saiful: how you did that?
<zaki> did what?
<pavlushka> zaki: fixed his problem.
<zaki> what problem?
<pavlushka> zaki: [23:19:54] <Alam> and i want to add primary partition to logical partition
<Saiful> my pendrive is already bootabled, then i went to try ubuntu then my all partition is unmounted.... 
<pavlushka> zaki: [23:30:20] <Alam> https://nimbus.everhelper.me/client/notes/share/707793/4ts42soo0utd76ora3wx
<Saiful> then just follow copy & past
<pavlushka> Saiful: \o/
<Saiful> then recover grub 
<Saiful> now i'm back in linux
<pavlushka> Saiful: but copy paste also copy paste the exact UUID of the partition
<pavlushka> that is why you need to do a "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda*" * is the new partition number
<pavlushka> and then edit the /etc/fstab file in the new partition and update the root system's UUID
<Saiful> i wasn't understand that........... then i was try first tricks, you say copy-paste
<pavlushka> otherwise it will boot into the previous system
<pavlushka> Saiful, do a "sudo blkid /sda7"
<pavlushka> Saiful, do a "sudo blkid /dev/sda7"
<Saiful> for what bro....
<Saiful> current http://nimb.ws/tMxnhc
<pavlushka> Saiful, cool, in that case, no issue as you deleted/moved the previous partition :)
<pavlushka> Saiful: good luck to your exam :)
<Saiful> Thanks, Allah Hafez bro,...............
<pavlushka> Saiful: Allah Hafiz :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-03
<pavlushka> Greetings everyone :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> hi pavlushka zaki 
<Kilos> i have a major job to do
<zaki> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> need to hack into a large flat screen tv and bypass the key lock because the remote was lost long ago
<zaki> good luck with that 
<Kilos> dont even know if lappy will get in
<Kilos> ty
<zaki> which brand?
<Kilos> jvc
<Kilos> over a metre wide
<zaki> 36 inch?
<Kilos> PD-51N30a
<Kilos> i have no idea about how you know tv sizes
<zaki> he he
<zaki> Kilos: how you will do that?
<Kilos> hoping the lappy sees it first as a second screen
<Kilos> then i use a hammer to bash my way in
<Kilos> if i battle i get a bigger hammer
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> but if it can work as a second screen thats all thats needed because the peeps have all their videos on a lappy anyway
<Kilos> but with windows
<Kilos> but there should be a way to bypass the key lock anyway. the agents can do it if you take the tv in and pay for the job and a new remote
<Kilos> so if they have a way of unlocking it then google should know ways as well
<zaki> hmm there should be a factory mode
<Kilos> i will google lots for workarounds once i have it connected
<pavlushka> u-la-la: seen zaki
<u-la-la> pavlushka: zaki was last seen 1 hour, 48 minutes and 51 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2017-01-03 15:27:44 BDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-03 16:17:29 BDT
<pavlushka> wb Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: did that worked? breaking in?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> nohdmi socket on lappy
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<Kilos> and i dont want to attempt it from ians windows lappy
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: do you have any external hdd?
<Kilos> to do what with?
<Kilos> i have one that used to house my ssd
<zaki> wow
<Kilos> but ssd in here now so the case is resting
<zaki> successfully organized my hdd partition 
<zaki> without any data loss. 
<pavlushka> I have an external usb-hdd, which I can keep while traveling and connect to any machine and boot into my system
<zaki> using gparted
<Kilos> yes thats what i did with the usb3 external
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm making partition for arch. 
<zaki> will duel nboot with ubuntu
<pavlushka> Kilos: so connect that usb to ian's lappy and boot your system using that machine and try to connect to that display panel.
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<zaki> pavlushka: this is privious state of my hdd
<zaki> http://imgur.com/a/ZCZrX
<Kilos> yeah ty i can do that
<Kilos> just means removing ssd from this lappy and using old drive in here
<Kilos> too much work to change all that now so tv can wait a while
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ill hear when ian is away for a day or so , then use his lappy with his permission
<Kilos> because when he is here he is on and off it all the time with clients
<pavlushka> Kilos: good luck on that :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i was actually looking forward to seeing kde on that massive screen
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> maybe ian has a hdmi/vga adapter then i can play 
<pavlushka> Kilos: 51 inches is really massive :)
<Kilos> yes its a massive tv
<Kilos> belongs to one of his ex girlfriends
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, that you can do, but adapters are sometime messy
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> so i wanted to fix it so she can use it
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> they couldnt even switch it on because the on/off button isnt there on this model
<zaki> pavlushka: http://imgur.com/a/lopE4 this is current state
<Kilos> just a whole
<Kilos> i shoved a pencil in the whole and it turned on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hle
<Kilos> hole
<zaki> hr he
<zaki> lol
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty stupid router disconnected from mobile provider and wouldnt log on again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe they working on something
<zaki> may be
<pavlushka> zaki: you should make your root as sda1 and swap afterwards.
<pavlushka> Kilos: so the tv turned on and what next?
<Kilos> then when you touch and buttons to change channel or volume it says key lock
<zaki> pavlushka: i will have to reconfigure everythint to do that
<pavlushka> we had the same problem with our tv, then we just took it to service center and they unlocked it with their remote.
<pavlushka> zaki: make a bootable pendrive and do it from there using gparted like Saiful Alam did :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and then just had to edit the /etc/fstab and then update grub by "mkgrubconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg" after mounting the root at /mnt on the live env.
<zaki> btw there is no sda 2 and and sda4 
<pavlushka> zaki: there will be, if you create another primary partition.
<pavlushka> zaki: the second one will be sda2
<pavlushka> zaki: and maximum 4 primary partitions are allowed.
<zaki> oky
<zaki> what if i put all of them into a extended?
<pavlushka> and the extended partition on which logical partitions are created is another primary partition but of extended type.
<zaki> hard to understand
<pavlushka> zaki: you must have 1 active primary partition minimum other than extended primary partition :)
<pavlushka> and here comes Saiful , welcome
<Saiful> thanks, bro
<zaki> oky now i have 1. and it working as swap
<Saiful> is it possible? i want to install ubuntu in my pendrive then want to use it any PC 
<pavlushka> Saiful: yes
<Saiful> pavlushka, Thanks.
<pavlushka> Saiful: in that case, you have to install the mbr on the pendrive, means sdb or sdc may be
<pavlushka> Saiful: you can check that by "sudo fdisk -l"
<Saiful> ok....
<Saiful> bye now..... Allah Hafez
<pavlushka> Saiful: see ya :)
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-04
<pavlushka> Greetings everyone
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hey! Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> hey
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: how is it going?
<Nahiyan> ok
<Nahiyan> busy
<Nahiyan> no time to talk
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-06
<zaki> Kilos: tell QA to join ##z4ki
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how are u doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<zaki> im fine :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-07
<rakib> hello
<rakib> pavel vai.....
<pavlushka> rakib: wow, you made it this far, lets see how far we can go :)
<rakib> ok
<rakib> so my problem is it's say me my system is running in low graphics mode.....
<pavlushka> rakib: have you tried rebooting to solve your graphics issue?
<rakib> yaah
<pavlushka> rakib: didn't worked?
<rakib> hmmmm
<rakib> i'm facing this probllem after upgrade my apt
<pavlushka> rakib: just post the result of "lsb_release -rd"
<rakib> it say Discription : Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<pavlushka> rakib: you can switch between tty shells by "ctrl+alt+f1,2,3,4,5,6"
<rakib> release : 16.04
<rakib> hmm i tried...it works
<pavlushka> rakib: join #ubuntu
<rakib> joined & post my problem...........
<rakib> i'll back
<pavlushka> rakib: and you can switch between channels by alt+1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
<pavlushka> rakib: run "sudo apt clean"
<pavlushka> and then try to reboot
<pavlushka> rakib: and move any large files which is handled by you from your home folder to other partitions
<pavlushka> rakib: do that only if the /home folder is in root (/ ) partition otherwise dont as that will not be necessary in the later case :)
<rakib>  my home partition & root partition is different
<pavlushka> rakib: then just do a "sudo apt clean" and then reboot to see if the problem is fixed.
<rakib> ................................................
<rakib> pavlushka: vai apni ki ssh diye amar system e login korte parben...... or is it possible
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<rakib> hi zaki bro.............how are you??
<rakib> may be pavlushka go to market........
<zaki> at this night.??
<zaki> hi rakib
<zaki> are you saiful alam rakib?
<rakib> hmmmm
<rakib> :(
<zaki> are you saiful alam rakib?
<zaki> sorry
<rakib> yaah bro, i'm Saiful Alam Rakib
<zaki> how are u doing?
<zaki> in exam?
<rakib> my system have a problem trying to get help for fixed this issue
<zaki> what problem?
<rakib> when i start my pc then it show me an error about, my pc is running in low graphics mood, now reboot my pc so i quit from irc
<zaki> oh. 
<rakib> zaki bro.....?
<zaki> wb rakib
<zaki> how is it now?
<rakib> same.... i'm using irc in terminal
<zaki> irssi?
<rakib> hmmm
<zaki> wow
<rakib> :D
<rakib> zaki, bro how i use my terminal for browseweb
<zaki> how?
<rakib> i see an article please read it & say me
<zaki> give me the link
<rakib> forget this.... google it
<zaki> lol
<zaki> i have browser to browse web. :P 
<zaki> and you should bookmark important links. to avoid forgeting
<rakib> but now i'm in cmd mode.............. i have no idea for what i say u..............
<pavlushka> rakib: w3m is a cmd browser, "sudo apt install w3m"
<u-la-la> pavlushka: By the way, zaki on freenode told me "tell pavlushka thanks" 26 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<pavlushka> u-la-la: copy that
<u-la-la> pavlushka: What?
<zaki> pavlushka: how are u?
<pavlushka> I am good, but in loan, if I die now, I'll die in debt :(
<zaki> you should live for more 70 year. :P
<pavlushka> Kilos: howdy :)
<zaki> pavlushka: I'm using window manager in arch.
<zaki> "xmonad" 
<zaki> kilos having rain there.
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> and houngry for more gold. :P 
<zaki> pavlushka: aha what?
<pavlushka> zaki: why Kilos  having rain there? is it because you using xmonad?
<zaki> pavlushka: many things to do after first boot :3
<pavlushka> rakib: you can google things using that w3m
<zaki> nope beacs of rainy weather may be. :P
<pavlushka> ha ha, just kidding.
<zaki> and he is having power cut for that
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> pavlushka: arch linux anywhere will be more easy to install. you tried?
<zaki> wb Kilos-
<zaki> Arch - Anywhere*
<pavlushka> zaki: I succeeded with the most hard arch, so who needs an easier option when the hard is easy for me :)
<zaki> :| 
<zaki> it took me so long. :(
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, same here, but at the end, I conquered :)
<zaki> and not yet Completed :3
<pavlushka> zaki: you will, eventually
<pavlushka> rakib: ping
<pavlushka> Kilos-: heylo!
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer rakib
<u-la-la> zaki: rakib is 0.0% lame
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer Researcher-
<u-la-la> zaki: Researcher- is 0.0% lame
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer Guest22535
<u-la-la> zaki: Guest22535 is 55.5% lame
<zaki> u-la-la: i want some coffee
<u-la-la> zaki: Excuse me?
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Yessir
<zaki> pavlushka: kilos in level 50  
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> he is a good fighter. 
<pavlushka> rakib: wb
<pavlushka> rakib: any luck?
<zaki> u-la-la: where is my coffee
<u-la-la> zaki: Erk, dunno
<zaki> uff
<pavlushka> rofl
<pavlushka> !arch
<pavlushka> !arch-linux
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<zaki> u-la-la: thank you
<u-la-la> zaki: my pleasure
<rakib> no
<zaki> rakib: no what?\
<zaki> no luck?
<rakib> hmmm
<rakib> sad :( :(
<zaki> drink coffee than
<rakib> ................-------------------------..................
<pavlushka> rakib: what was the exact error message?
<rakib> pavlushka: plz see #ubuntu log where i upload an log file.............
<pavlushka> rakib: ok
<pavlushka> rakib: <ikonia> rakib: I'm guessing you don't actually have a technical problem, based on what you've shown me it looks like you just have a LOT of config problems on your desktop setup
<rakib> i was not read this bcz i reboot my pc
<rakib> 0101011100011001001001000111110011010100101
<rakib> anyone here?
<zaki> yes
<rakib> i want to reinstall my ubuntu..............
<zaki> why?
<Kilos-> hi pav
<Kilos-> ai!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-08
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> hows things there lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its cold and slow, but good :)
<Kilos> cold here too, still raining
<Kilos> more rain that we had all last year
<pavlushka> Kilos: So is it good or bad, Good I guess ^^
<Kilos> good, this country is in a serious drought cycle
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, followed your previous comments days back, so had some idea :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: will be back in a while, was about to leave but then you joined :)
<Kilos> go well lad
<saiful> pavlushka, problem is solved.............
<saiful> pavlushka, problem is solve
<pavlushka> saiful: \o/
<pavlushka> how?
<saiful> starting a service...........
<saiful> sudo service apport restart
<pavlushka> I guess lightdm?
<pavlushka> !apport
<saiful> yaah
<pavlushka> saiful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport, a bit confusing if it is anyway related to your graphics issue!
<saiful> thanks....
<pavlushka> !apt
<lubotu2> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pavlushka> !apport
<pavlushka> !lxde
<lubotu2> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<pavlushka> lubotu2: should know about apport
<lubotu2> pavlushka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlushka> saiful: who helped you to solve the issue?
<saiful> itself
<pavlushka> saiful: yourself?
<saiful> i'm post in GNU/Linux fb group about that
<saiful> pavlushka, hmmmm
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg apport
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Apport (paranormal) The paranormal transference of an article from one place to another, or an appearance of an... :: Apport (software) An application whose function is to report crash details. :: Apport (tribute) A tribute is wealth, often in kind, that one party gives to another as a sign of respect or, as...
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg apport ubuntu
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg apport package
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> u-la-la: search apport
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'apport'
<pavlushka> !info apport
<lubotu2> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.4 (xenial), package size 116 kB, installed size 772 kB
<pavlushka> G'nite
#ubuntu-bd 2018-01-01
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<zaki> pavlushka, hi. :) 
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am cold and you?
<zaki> ফেন চালাই বসে আছি। :P 
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> not so much cold here
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: nothing, just ঘরের মধ্যে মটকা মেরে বসে অাছি এই ঠান্ডায়
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: r youtube e crime petrol dekhi
<zaki> I was practicing on packet tracer and watching The Vikings. 
<zaki> crime petrol!!
<pavlushka> zaki: Indian Police (may be crime branch or CBI) are really a thing
<pavlushka> zaki: they solved many puzzling cases just following the strings
<zaki> no idea on that!
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant tiny trace or references by strings
<zaki> oh.!
#ubuntu-bd 2018-01-03
<pavlushka> o/ zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> going for dinner
<pavlushka> zaki: listening lana del rey
<zaki> wow
<zaki> brb
<pavlushka> zaki: 5 minutes after, it will be a breakfast :p
<zaki> lol
<zaki> whatever it is, I don't care. I was hungry. :D
<pavlushka> ha ha
<zaki> you know someone with nik rubel
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<zaki> আসছিল
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> and nothing. 
<zaki> চলে গেছে একটু পর। 
<pavlushka> zaki: I setup his machine
<zaki> one you took photo with!
<pavlushka> zaki: so setup the irc too
<pavlushka> zaki: no
<pavlushka> zaki:  I setup pretty many machines
<pavlushka> zaki: few days ago, one came with laptop keyboard problem, I said to him that only in linux you can disable the fixed keyboard and ...
<pavlushka> zaki: made a script just to click to disable the keyboard but the original owner was someone else, smart enough to fail to do that even
<zaki> and?
<pavlushka> zaki: should have setup that script to autorun at boot
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: dont know, 
<pavlushka> zaki:  unlucky that I couldn't demonstrate the original owner firsthand.
<pavlushka> zaki: though I demonstrated the via person properly
<pavlushka> zaki: night night.
<zaki> his bad luck
<zaki> oky good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-01
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> "Happy New Year" :)
<pavlushka> zaki: Happy New Year
<pavlushka> will be back within hour o/
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> zaki: I am back late 
<zaki> wb pavlushka :P
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> yeah right now
<zaki> good Night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-04
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: whole day no electricity (they said maintenance) but I guess they just re-install windows :p
<zaki> he he :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: rooted my android, lets see
<zaki> on this friday ?
<zaki> pavlushka, which phone you use now? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, since Thursday night
<pavlushka> zaki: walton medium grade
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: now I can install busybox and can uninstall unwanted system apps
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> zaki: and with busybox you can use it almost like a linux sys
<zaki> pavlushka, I tried on my a2 lite following some thread from XDA
<zaki> but I failed . 
<pavlushka> zaki: so? succeeded?
<pavlushka> zaki: I failed few times in the past
<zaki> I can unlock my phone successfully and can install oficial twrp for a2 lite 
<zaki> but it goes to bootloop 
<pavlushka> but yesterday I was like in a mission, even risking it to break and thread didn't helped me, I did
<pavlushka> zaki: I had to innovate to make it work
<pavlushka> zaki: if I root it, the OTA stops -> system update
<pavlushka> zaki: so I unroot it, updated the system and then again root it with intuition
<zaki> those xda thread ar tried on android 8 but I updated my a2 lite to android 9 last month before official update . I guess that can cause the bootloop 
<zaki> not sure
<pavlushka> zaki: coz I got the idea how it works and even a forcible way to make it work
<pavlushka> zaki: oh yeas, first thing is backup
<pavlushka> zaki: adb and fastboot can help you a lot and al;so in rooting
<zaki> pavlushka, my phone automatically backup everything 
<pavlushka> zaki: I rooted my device on a linux env, past experience was only with windows, coz the master GUI tools were only available to windows
<pavlushka> zaki: where?
<zaki> google 
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant backing up everything to desktop.Laptop before starting the root process
<zaki> pavlushka, I also used adb , it's great 
<zaki> other xioami phone you have to wait 3 days to complete unlocking process 
<zaki> but android one phone are just 2 command away from unlocking bootloader 
<zaki> but it erase everything 
 * pavlushka whispers backup
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, I only take backup of my musics 
<zaki> pavlushka, my main goal was to install Gcam and try google night sight feature 
<pavlushka> zaki: do these needs root?
<pavlushka> need
<zaki> yeah. cz need to enable camera to api module for Manuel photography or etc
<pavlushka> wow
<zaki> need twrp & magisk too. 
<pavlushka> zaki: I worked with those tools
<zaki> pavlushka, I tried this on my previous redmi phone and worked 
<zaki> that one was MIUI 
<pavlushka> zaki: never told
<zaki> but I thought this one would be more easy cz this is stock android 
<zaki> but nah
<pavlushka> zaki: unlocked oem bootloader first?
<zaki> pavlushka, I unlocked redmi 4 prime, installed some patch to upgrade audio/voice recording performance 
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> pavlushka, yes , that's too easy 
<zaki> like adb oem unlock 
<zaki> ./fastboot oem unlock 
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> work like magic :D 
<pavlushka> yes but that will only work if you check the unlock option in the developer settings
<pavlushka> zaki: got it
<zaki> than I temporary boot twrp and flash it permanently 
<pavlushka> that means bootloader was not locked
<zaki> pavlushka, what?
<pavlushka> zaki: most of the brand phones had their bootloader locked, so "fastboot oem unlock" does not work
<pavlushka> or even flashing a new bootloader as well
<zaki> pavlushka, you have to 1st check the oem unlocking option at the developer settings you know it
<zaki> i've done all that properly 
<zaki> oem unlocking works well. 
<zaki> but problem happen upter flashing twrp
<pavlushka> zaki: that means bootloader was not locked in that model
<zaki> bootloader was locked 
<zaki> I unlocked it through adb command 
<pavlushka> zaki: in my case with the option unchecked in developer options, that command didn't worked, said process failed
<pavlushka> zaki: then i had to reboot to system and checked that option and the that command worked
<pavlushka> *then
<zaki> yes that's the way
<zaki> pavlushka, there's also a patch for preventing that bootloop for redmi phone but it didn't work for me. 
<pavlushka> zaki: that's what I was saying
<zaki> don't know 
<pavlushka> zaki:  me neither ;p
<zaki> pavlushka, at some point I destroyed my recovery environment  too. :3 
<zaki> then I had to re install whole image using a flashing tool 
<pavlushka> zaki: happened to me also
<pavlushka> thank goodness I had the stock rom
<zaki> oh pavlushka then I while flashing rom I used old android 8 firmware after that my sim 1 and 2 logically swapped :D 
<zaki> and sim 2 was not working well. unable to receive signal 
<zaki> it was nightmare last wk 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can back up your device imie using mobileuncle but need to be root first
<zaki> imie?
<pavlushka> imei
<zaki> ah
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-06
<Brainstorm> 🌒 Gempa bumi! Lindu! Earthquake! 4.0 M, very frequent, 18:44 UTC North Maluku, Indonesia (2.44, 126.78) felt to 70 km (seismicportal.eu)  
